# Black Pants



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Got some last year from WM. I turned inside out to wash and they still faded. Have heard of using salt to keep from fading. How much salt or special kind of salt do I use? Has anyone actually done this?


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

I haven't used salt, but I've used white vinegar to "fix" the dye. Seems to work. Got a pair of pants recently on sale WM, and did this. Was washing by hand, the color was bleeding like crazy, so went and got the vinegar jug. Hope something works for you, SS!


----------

